# Is this the dreaded coat change?



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

I spot comb Dollie about 3-4 times a week. And every Sunday, we do a thorough comb-out. I just noticed today that she had a few more matts than usual. She'll be one year old April 9. Could this be the start of the dreaded coat change?

I've instructed the groomer to not take too much off her because I was anticipating putting her in a Miami anyway and I like big bracelets. My other question is about her tail. It's always been a pathetic little thing because of the wispy hair. I think my groomer has it a little too high? What would look good on her if she was in a Miami?

I'm not crazy about these pictures. Anytime I bait her to get her to sit still, she puts on this "not happy" look!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh yikes her tail was taken up pretty high! Here's a pic of how a poodle tail should be shaved- a good 3/4 of the tail should be fluffy, not naked!! http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm137/xes51122865/standard-poodle-0006.jpg
You can try to get your groomer to set it properly but it will still take a while for the hair to grow in like it should. 

Sounds like you could be entering the coat change if you haven't already. When Des had his, he would be getting mats throughout the day and overnight. Brushing was a daily thing and it was awful for both of us. I would suggest taking her short ASAP for both of your benefit, but you already said you were planning on putting her in a Miami, so sounds like you're already there.  I think that's a great trim to go through the coat change in. It's still cute and fun, but no leg hair to worry about (other than bracelets, which aren't hard to manage), less neck hair, no tricky armpit hair, no stomach etc etc. It's so low-maintenance.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Sound like she is starting coat change,now the fun begins I have two in coat change and it seem like by the time I get from one end to the other there are already new mats started lol... 
I keep my girls in a Miami in the summer here is my black girl Tana in a Miami she is a little bit longer here and I like full bracelets too,she has a very wispy tail also but I only trim it about 2-3 fingers width,I think your groomer has taken off a little to much but that's the beauty of poodles you can trim them however you like so, if you like the way she has it go with it...Dollie is a real cutie by the way.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

Proper way to set the tail is to pull it down and shave it equal length with the bottom of her umm booty hole. You shave right below that for sanitary reasons so it should be equal to that shaving below.
if this makes sense to you. 
Way way too high. If she is a credible groomer she should know that, are you sure you trust this one to know how to set and scissor a proper miami?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My youngest girl's tail was clipped like that. So awful! If it was me, I would take the pom right off and give her a bullrush while you let it grow for a decent pom. This paint brush look just baffles me.

It certainly sounds like coat change has arrived. If you want to get through this and keep any amount of coat, you will need to give her a thorough brush out a couple of times a week until the change is over. I do not envy you. Quincy went through a mild bout of it and has just begun again.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for the pictures of a proper tail! I take pictures to my groomer all the time which she welcomes. I've never talked to her about this ghastly tail because...well I've been busy about other poodle puppy things!

But now that she seems to be matting more, I'll have Dollie in her summer do in this 4 week cycle and not the next.

I like the idea of taking the entire tail thing down. I'll have her do that.

Not to disparage where I live (but I guess I'm going to), I live in downstate Illinois where any style on a standard poodle is pretty much unknown. I'm very fortunate to have a groomer that is really willing to listen to my requests. As a bonus, she just loves Dollie and Dollie loves her!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my groomer did that to temperance (gave her the lion's tuft) since then i've been doing all the grooming and it's grown out and looks much more proper.
now that i'm cording her tail i'm going up a bit since it will be hanging down more.
and coat change? yep. we're going through this right now. i took her way down at 7 months, and she's 14 months and it's grown back out and now she's starting coat change. *sigh*
i'm pulling out the clippers in a few weeks and taking her way down.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

faerie said:


> and she's 14 months and it's grown back out and now she's starting coat change. *sigh*
> .


hmmmmm, i don't live with a poodle(yet) so i was not aware they go through two(?) coat changes? i knew/assumed they did at about 9-12 months old like other breeds i groom- I see it all the time, all of a sudden dogs who are always in good shape matt like crazy & thier texture changes- so are you saying they can go through MULTIPLE coat changes and is this consistent? or is it according to each dog? different colours/coat types??? I am sounding really dumb, but being a pet groomer, i dont usually see more than 3-4" on a poodle and rarely do i get to start one from puppy. oh and can you actually SEE the change in the pics?


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

There are multiple coat changes?? Because in my control-freakish-mind, I was planning on a Miami this summer and let her grow back out this fall. Maybe not a good idea?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, i didn't cut her tk but did the rest of her body.
so it may have been that parts that weren't clipped didn't start changing until the rest of her coat grew out. i know i've been dealing with mats for a while on her body i wasn't having to deal with in the past.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going through the coat change with my Dana right now... :afraid:

Her coat change started at 11 months. She had a little matting here and there... mostly behind her ears, in her topknot, and on her lower legs. This lasted for a couple weeks, and then nothing. (She was in a grown out miami trim at this point) 

I thought, "Is that it? That was the coat change? That was nothing! What the heck is everybody complaining about?"

When she turned one, I put her in a cute German trim:

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/10100-danas-new-haircut.html

She started matting again, a little here and there... nothing that I couldn't manage with a comb and some detangler...

And then, BOOM!!!! :ahhhhh: 14 months, MATTS everywhere!!! :argh:
I couldn't keep up!! I was brushing and brushing and she was matting and matting and I just gave up and shaved her.

She is now 16 months old... and recovering from a bad haircut... LOL!! 

I'm hoping this coat change is almost over... though I hear it can last until the dog is 2 years old, it usually ends by the time they hit 18 months.

It happens in spurts. 

Well, that's my coat change story.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

This is probably a dumb question, but Jasper is my first poodle. How long does the coat change process last? Is it really months?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

salukie, you are singing my song. that's what is going on with temperance right now.

i even took her down in a fairly short hcc (clipped her jacket to about half the length it was) a few weeks ago and i've been brushing and working and every day another mat here and one there and a dozen here ... and on ... 

so this weekend? we are going to miami, baby.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Q went through a mild change at about ten months old, and now at thirteen months old...HOLY COW!!! You look at him sideways and he has a huge clump of felted, to the skin mats on his sides. Crown Royale has become my best friend, and we may as well use it as air freshener because the entire house smells like it!


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Faerie, are you still going to cord her tail and topknot?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh yes. i'm dedicated to cording the tail and topknot. i spent this morning working on separating them. it's only 2 months in, but it's coming along. 

cherie, we use the crowne royale here too. it works on poodles and 8 year old girls. lol. i hope your package arrives soon.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

The coat change is a horrible nightmare :argh:

Pompadour stared at six months :angry: , now at 13 months old he is still shedding, but he has lost already most of the puppy fluff.

If I wasn't showing she must likely be shaved, but I had to keep the hard work, thankfully now that he has some of the adult coat the work is a lot less worse :angel2:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Crown Royale has become my best friend.


Hahaha, when I first read this I though my god the coat change has made her a lush lol.....shows you were my mind was,I'm more of a glass of wine kinda of girl myself :cheers: I have two in coat change too so I could totally understand..


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> Hahaha, when I first read this I though my god the coat change has made her a lush lol.....shows you were my mind was,I'm more of a glass of wine kinda of girl myself :cheers: I have two in coat change too so I could totally understand..


OMG...that is TOO funny! Thank you for the belly laugh! We do not drink at all, but I'll tell ya' this nonsense could make me rethink that!


----------

